# the horse of many colors



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

ok so I have posted pics before when I first got my mustang and we all agreed on her color but I just have to post some pics of her color change. I am wondering what you all think. I have had people telling me she is all these different things from she is part appy to she is graying out. I dont think so I just personally think she is cute but I would love to have a for sure thing to tell people when they give me 20 questions about her color thanks 
btw the lighter ones are the newer ones. She is just a wonderful pony but I am trying to lease her to help w costs and penning down her info would help. Also I know she is a mustang out of Nevada but that is all the info could that make her have appy or draft blood in her I was wondering any mustang info too thanks


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

two more pics sorry to over load i kinda love showing her off too


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Liver chestnut with roan and flaxen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Also pretty horse btw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I see for colour possibly pinto and appaloosa spots with roaning, maybe chestnut roan with flaxen? Gorgeous either way.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

yep see hard to pin point but either way its a lot to say lol. My daughter keeps saying mom I think your wrong and she is half appy..I know appys have came out of the herd she was in so idk maybe


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I disagree with you here Peppy  I think she is a varnish roan rather than a classic roan. I don't see any pinto though Nokota. I think the photos where it looks like a clear difference between light and dark hair are later shown to be misleading when the patch on the side disappears again. I do think a chestnut base - the fetlocks and coronets being so orange is a dead give-away there.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I disagree with you here Peppy  I think she is a varnish roan rather than a classic roan. I don't see any pinto though Nokota. I think the photos where it looks like a clear difference between light and dark hair are later shown to be misleading when the patch on the side disappears again. I do think a chestnut base - the fetlocks and coronets being so orange is a dead give-away there.


They reason I said classic over varnish was because her face remains dark and it looks like she has the upside down V's on the legs. Also it looked like she had a corn spot on her hip in the second pic. So you know you gotta explain why you say varnish over classic cause you know I love learning why. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Varnish can and does put the ^ on the legs.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Classic not varnish IMO. And I lean towards one of the black bases with silver vs. being red.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

riddlemethis said:


> Classic not varnish IMO. And I lean towards one of the black bases with silver vs. being red.


No the horse is definitely chestnut you see how she gets lighter towards the hoof?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> No the horse is definitely chestnut you see how she gets lighter towards the hoof?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That happens on Silvers. 

http://morgancolors.com/TMVcarbidesilverhawkside509.jpg


Different shade than OP even she gets lighter towards the hoof
http://morgancolors.com/charlisidelook3mosemail.jpg

Lightness all the way down here
http://morgancolors.com/frostyfront2704.jpg

Here as well
http://morgancolors.com/whitingsfancystar.jpg 

Here
http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/horsecolor/silver_dapples/chocolate_roan.jpg 

Its fairly common.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

riddlemethis said:


> That happens on Silvers.
> 
> http://morgancolors.com/TMVcarbidesilverhawkside509.jpg
> 
> ...


That horse is not black based its red which silver can't show up on red based horse. It's just liver and flaxen. Silver is also very rare in stock breeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This horse is sorta similar to the OP's flaxen liver and roan.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> That horse is not black based its red which silver can't show up on red based horse. It's just liver and flaxen. Silver is also very rare in stock breeds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That horse as in the ones I posted or the OP? Because all the ones I posted are 100% silver.

As to it being rare in stock breeds, yes it is. But she's a mustang and its NOT rare in mustangs.

And the horse you posted definitely looks liver + roan + flaxen. In the pictures posted of the OP on this thread she doesn't to me.  I'm not saying she's 100% not, but in theses photos I think she looks more silver on a black based than red.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I know the horses you posted are all silver it's obvious but we'll have to agree to disagree but that horse is not silver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with chestnut base, but I'm on the fence about varnish or classic roan. The lack of anything on her face makes me think classic, but her back legs are throwing me off because they look more varnishy. :?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

These are the pics that she posted before -


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at those pictures I think classic roan too. I still think a chestnut base as opposed to silver - I just am not feeling the same tone that I usually do from a silver IYKWIM? However, roan plus a long weekend with little sleep could be messing with my eyes lol.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Woot I was right  :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

The older photos look a bit more red based, but the current ones just remind me SO SO much of a brown version of this
















The shade/tone of the mane and not just the fact that the color in it varies but the WAY it varies, the way the legs fade, etc etc etc.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Woot I was right  :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Someone, no matter how knowledgeable, just having the same opinion as you doesn't make you right. :lol::wink:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

riddlemethis said:


> Someone, no matter how knowledgeable, just having the same opinion as you doesn't make you right. :lol::wink:


Lol I was trying to joke with Chiilaa about disagreeing with me about the roan earlier. Wasn't being serious..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty girl. Which HMA is she from?


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

HMA? sorry I dont know what that stands for lol.
I love that her color is crazy and different everyone at the ranch argues about what color she is and I pretty much tell them there guess is as good as mine! But I must say I love mustangs and would get another in a heart beat if I could afford 
thanks you guys for all the input


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know the exact wording for HMA, but I believe the place she was rounded up at/came from


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

sheenaschlytter said:


> HMA? sorry I dont know what that stands for lol.
> I love that her color is crazy and different everyone at the ranch argues about what color she is and I pretty much tell them there guess is as good as mine! But I must say I love mustangs and would get another in a heart beat if I could afford
> thanks you guys for all the input


HMA = Herd Management Area. They want to know what location/herd your mustang is from.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I REALLY like this horse...

From here chunky self, to her color, to the look in her eye, and her obvious sense..

Love love love her.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Could somebody talk about how to tell varnish roan from classic roan?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Varnish affects the face as well as the body, is progressive/horse will gain more and more white every year, and tends to leave color on the "hard" parts (facial structures, legs, point of hip, etc). 

Classic normally does not touch the head, can have seasonal variations, does not progressively get more white.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

Evansk said:


> HMA = Herd Management Area. They want to know what location/herd your mustang is from.


I thought so but was not sure I did not get her from the blm but I was told she came from nevada and I am in california only three hrs for the reno area round ups so I am quessing she is very there. Her freeze brand is unreadable


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Varnish affects the face as well as the body, is progressive/horse will gain more and more white every year, and tends to leave color on the "hard" parts (facial structures, legs, point of hip, etc).
> 
> Classic normally does not touch the head, can have seasonal variations, does not progressively get more white.


Can you have a horse thats both varnish and grey?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Can you have a horse thats both varnish and grey?


Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Yes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what exactly could that look like?


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

They tend to look just like grays. And extreme varnishes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

oooohhh okay


----------

